# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  راهنمایی در مورد نصب سی دی مبتکران شیمی؟؟؟؟کمک

## nurse1997

سلام. سی دی مبتکران پیش دو گرفتم ....اومدم خونه توشو باز کردم   فقط دو تا دی وی دی با یه شماره سریال بود...........میشه در مورد نصبش راهنمایی کنید...ایا رو ویندوزهای مختلف فرق داره؟؟؟؟؟
راستی اگه ویندوزمو عوض کنم ایا باید دوباره نصبش کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
کلا هرچی میدونید بگید...........................

----------


## kouchoulou

سلام.
نه روی ویندوز های مختلف فرقی نداره.
ولی اگه ویندوز عوض کنی باید دوباره سریال جدید بگیری.
که این کار تا سه بار برای هر کارت امکان پذیره.
سوال دیگه داشتی درخدمتم.

----------


## Yek.Doost

*سلام
متاسفانه آتوران ضعیفی رو طراحی کردن
با این روشی که بتون میگم  پیش برید  -دیگه  نیاز به سریال و ... نیست - با این کار اتوران رو دور بزنید - اینجا ایران است مهد دلیران خخخخخ 
وارد محتویات سی دی بشید - یعنی در  مای کامپیوتر روی سی دی بازرگان راست کلیک بکنید و گزینه open  را بزنید 
یک پوشه به نام Player میبینی
یه چند تا فایل  توش هستن ترجیحا همه  اونا رو نصب کن 
یه سری برنامه های دیگه هم هستن که مکمل ویندوز حساب میشن - نصبشون بکنی بهتره - ولی بدون اینا هم فک نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد 
علی کل حال پیشنهاد میکنم  نصبک نید و نصب این برنامه ها بدین شکله  
 وارد سی دی شو
یه پوشه  به اسم software هست - اون رو که باز میکنی دو تا پوشه با نام flash player و dotnet میبینی - هر چی توشون هست رو نصب کن


--------------
همه این ها  کارها کلا دو سه  دقیقه بیشتر وقت نمیگیره
مهم ترین اونها   همون player هستش
----------
وقتی نصب تمام شد در صفحه دستکاپ ویندوزتون یک برنامه به اسم MobtakeranPlayer.exe میبینی - عکس برنامه شبیه  یه نوار ویدیو مشکی هستش


اگه این برنامه نصب شد بهم بگو - تا بت بگم در ادامه چه کنی
*

----------


## SNIPER

من که همون اول فایل های ودئویی رو کپی کردم توی تبلت تماشا میکنم همیشه البته این کار خیلی سخته

----------


## ebi18

خب میخوای جز دوتا دی وی دی و سریال چی باشه توش؟
منم مشکل داشتم توی نصبش زنگ زدم به مبتکران سه سوته برام درست کردن.
شمام زنگ بزن به قسمتی که واس همین دی وی دیاس به احتمال زیاد مشکل حل میشه.

----------


## nurse1997

> سلام.
> نه روی ویندوز های مختلف فرقی نداره.
> ولی اگه ویندوز عوض کنی باید دوباره سریال جدید بگیری.
> که این کار تا سه بار برای هر کارت امکان پذیره.
> سوال دیگه داشتی درخدمتم.


چطور میتونم دوباره شماره سریال بگیرم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nurse1997

برای گرفتن شماره سریال باید زنگ بزنم تلفن پشتیبانی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nurse1997

> من که همون اول فایل های ودئویی رو کپی کردم توی تبلت تماشا میکنم همیشه البته این کار خیلی سخته


مگه این دی وی دی ها رو میشه کپی کرد؟؟؟؟؟
ینی من رو سیستمم بریزم میشه رو  گوشیمم بریزم؟؟؟؟

----------


## kouchoulou

> مگه این دی وی دی ها رو میشه کپی کرد؟؟؟؟؟
> ینی من رو سیستمم بریزم میشه رو  گوشیمم بریزم؟؟؟؟


آره.پسوند فایل هاش mob. هست.اونا رو کپی کن.



> چطور میتونم دوباره شماره سریال بگیرم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


تا سه بار میتونی مثل بار اول سریال جدید بگیری.از طریق خودِ نرم افزار :Yahoo (1):

----------


## SNIPER

فایل با پسوند .mob نداریم که توی دی وی دی ها منظورتون دقیقا چیه دوست عزیز؟؟
من با یه روش دیگه ای فایل های ویدئویی رو از خود DVD استخراج کردم و ریختم توی تبلتم البته غیر قانونیه این کار چون میشه ازش برای کپی کردن استفاده کرد

----------


## JoKeR

> سلام. سی دی مبتکران پیش دو گرفتم ....اومدم خونه توشو باز کردم   فقط دو تا دی وی دی با یه شماره سریال بود...........میشه در مورد نصبش راهنمایی کنید...ایا رو ویندوزهای مختلف فرق داره؟؟؟؟؟
> راستی اگه ویندوزمو عوض کنم ایا باید دوباره نصبش کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> کلا هرچی میدونید بگید...........................


من یه راهنمایی مختصر بکنم:

این دی وی دی های موبتکیران بسیار خوشک میباشند برای همین راحت نمیرن تو dvd رام ( رایتر rm wr rw حال هرچی)
به مقدار لازم روغن هویج با عسل طبیعی اسطوخدوس کوه های شمال قاطی نمونده به روغن کره حیوانی آغشته نمایید
مقداری آرد جو با نیم گرم پورد آلوچه سیاه و نمک به اندازه کافی قاطی بنمایید سپس به مخلوط بالا اضافه کنید
آن را به مدت 2 ساعت بر رو قاپلمه نسوز بر روی شعله پخش کن تفت دهید ..... در نهایت بکینگ پودر یا بکنیگ سودا و مقداری جوش شیرین ( جهت پووف کردن) به آن اضافه کنید
نیم ساعت دیگر آن را حرارت داده و میل کنید.
خاصیت های مهم این ماده: تقویت بخش شیمی مغز آدمی و حیوانات
افزایش درک سه بعدی از فرمول های دو بعدی شیمی سال اول
ترمیم غضروف های زانو آرنج برا افزایش قدرت تفکر
افزایش قدرت شناختی و ناشناختی
بازکننده اشتها و همچنین باز کننده لوله فاضلاب
تنها ماده موثر در لاغری و چاقی ( به صورت همزمان و اتوماتیک)

و این توضیح طولانی و مختصر و مفید برای این بود که هیچ آدمیزادی قبل از اینکه نرم افزار رو نصب کنه نمیاد بپرسه اگه ویندوز رو عوض کنم  دی وی دی می پره و یا اصلا به ویندوز های مختلف سازگاره یا نه! عزیز جان همینقدر که برای پرسیدن سوال انرژی تلف میکنی صرف نصب میکردی خیلی وقت بود کارت را افتاده بود.

با تشکور

----------


## Yek.Doost

*دوست عزیز uni dentist76
چرا اون کاری که بتون گرفتم رو انجام ندادید ؟ 
چیز سختی هم نگفتم 
با اون کار میتونید دی وی دی رو توی کامپیوترون کپی کنید و با خیال راحت نگاه کنید - سریال هم نمیخاید
البته  بدون کپی میشه دی وی دی رو نگاه کنید  ولی خب دهن دی وی دی رایترتون سرویس  میشه 






 نوشته اصلی توسط SNIPER


فایل با پسوند .mob نداریم که توی دی وی دی ها منظورتون دقیقا چیه دوست عزیز؟؟
من با یه روش دیگه ای فایل های ویدئویی رو از خود DVD استخراج کردم و ریختم توی تبلتم البته غیر قانونیه این کار چون میشه ازش برای کپی کردن استفاده کرد


بله فرمتشون mob هستش 
این ها رو کد بندی یا همون قفل گذارییشون کردن که فقط با برنامه مخصوص خودشون باز بشه

عجیب است که این آقا میگه روی تبلت ریخته
خیلی عجیبه
باید تست بکنم* 
*HiccUp*

* مدل تبلتت چیه -؟ ورژن اندروییدت چنده ؟ - کدوم شیمی رو کپی کردی ؟*

----------


## kouchoulou

> *دوست عزیز uni dentist76
> چرا اون کاری که بتون گرفتم رو انجام ندادید ؟ 
> چیز سختی هم نگفتم 
> با اون کار میتونید دی وی دی رو توی کامپیوترون کپی کنید و با خیال راحت نگاه کنید - سریال هم نمیخاید
> البته  بدون کپی میشه دی وی دی رو نگاه کنید  ولی خب دهن دی وی دی رایترتون سرویس  میشه 
> 
> 
> 
> بله فرمتشون mob هستش 
> ...


mob مخفف مبتکرانه.
هرکاریشم کردم نتونستم پسوندشو تغییر بدم.

----------


## ebi18

> برای گرفتن شماره سریال باید زنگ بزنم تلفن پشتیبانی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


زنگ میزنید به شماره ای که گفته شده شماره سریالو میگید فعال میکنن اگرم مشکلی باشه حل میکنن خودشون.

----------


## Yek.Doost

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ebi18


زنگ میزنید به شماره ای که گفته شده شماره سریالو میگید فعال میکنن اگرم مشکلی باشه حل میکنن خودشون.


دوست عزیز 
شما پست های من رو خوندید ؟
میگم سریال نمیخاد
شما به عکس زیر نگاه کن
پایین صفحه سمت چپ - player مبتکران هستش - اونا رو اجرا میکنی و فیلم ها رو پلی میکنی - وسلام
حالا باز یه نفر دیگه بیاد یه نظر دیگه بده 
ااااه

فایل پیوست 24025*

----------


## Yek.Doost

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط HiccUp


mob مخفف مبتکرانه.
هرکاریشم کردم نتونستم پسوندشو تغییر بدم.


 اره میدونم
اون پسوند زیاد مهم نیست
چون هر چی دلشون میخاد میتونن بذارن - رد گم کنیه
چون اول و آخرش باید با یه برنامه خاص اجرا بشه

حالا این چیز جدیدی نیست

اون Sniper میگه ریخته تو تبلت 
اخه چطور ممکنه ؟ 
این فایل ها فقط توسط برنامه نویسی ویندوز اجراش میشن و سلام
نکنه بلف اومدی*

----------


## Yek.Doost

> فایل با پسوند .mob نداریم که توی دی وی دی ها منظورتون دقیقا چیه دوست عزیز؟؟
> من با یه روش دیگه ای فایل های ویدئویی رو از خود DVD استخراج کردم و ریختم توی تبلتم البته غیر قانونیه این کار چون میشه ازش برای کپی کردن استفاده کرد


*چطور استخراج کردی ؟
چطور الان داری رو تبلتت استفاده میکنی ؟
جلل الخالق*

----------


## kouchoulou

> *
>  اره میدونم
> اون پسوند زیاد مهم نیست
> چون هر چی دلشون میخاد میتونن بذارن - رد گم کنیه
> چون اول و آخرش باید با یه برنامه خاص اجرا بشه
> 
> حالا این چیز جدیدی نیست
> 
> اون Sniper میگه ریخته تو تبلت 
> ...


آره.منم از همینش تعجب کردم.
آخه منم نتونستم روی تبلت فیلم ها رو بیارم.
نه با mx player و نه vplayer ...

----------


## Yek.Doost

*قوی ترین کدک پلیر ها هم نمی تونن اینها روباز بکنند چه برسه به اینایی که اسم آوردی
دو راه بیشتر نداره
یا این بشر نابغست و داره خودش رو علکی کاگر ساختمانی جا میزنه
یا اینکه داره بلف میاد 
به قول یکی از بچه ها طززززززززززززززز*

----------


## Yek.Doost

*علکی یعنی منم بلدم*

----------


## Takfir

این دوستمون دیروز اومد قیمت پرسید!!

امروز رفته خریده به جای اینکه بره بشینه دی وی دی ببینه

نشسته میپرسه ویندوز عوض کنم دوباره میتونم ببینم فیلمارو؟=)))

خدایاااا به کجا داریم میریم!!

----------


## kouchoulou

> این دوستمون دیروز اومد قیمت پرسید!!
> 
> امروز رفته خریده به جای اینکه بره بشینه دی وی دی ببینه
> 
> نشسته میپرسه ویندوز عوض کنم دوباره میتونم ببینم فیلمارو؟=)))
> 
> خدایاااا به کجا داریم میریم!!


به اونجا.
رفع اسپم:
راست میگه خو...
اصن تو چیکار به عوض کردن ویندوز داری؟

----------


## Yek.Doost

> این دوستمون دیروز اومد قیمت پرسید!!
> 
> امروز رفته خریده به جای اینکه بره بشینه دی وی دی ببینه
> 
> نشسته میپرسه ویندوز عوض کنم دوباره میتونم ببینم فیلمارو؟=)))
> 
> خدایاااا به کجا داریم میریم!!


*میگم احیانا با ایتک نسبتی داری ؟ اخه دوتا تون ... خخخخخ 
چیکار دختر مردم داری آخه
بذار آزادی بیان داشته باشه*

----------


## ebi18

> *
> 
> دوست عزیز 
> شما پست های من رو خوندید ؟
> میگم سریال نمیخاد
> شما به عکس زیر نگاه کن
> پایین صفحه سمت چپ - player مبتکران هستش - اونا رو اجرا میکنی و فیلم ها رو پلی میکنی - وسلام
> حالا باز یه نفر دیگه بیاد یه نظر دیگه بده 
> ااااه
> ...


بله خوندم اما من راه اصولیشو گفتم.
برای من مشکلی نداره قبلا که برای منم اینجوری بود زنگ زدم درست کردن.

----------


## nurse1997

> سلام.
> نه روی ویندوز های مختلف فرقی نداره.
> ولی اگه ویندوز عوض کنی باید دوباره سریال جدید بگیری.
> که این کار تا سه بار برای هر کارت امکان پذیره.
> سوال دیگه داشتی درخدمتم.


من سی دی رو گذاشتم رو سیستم...نرم افزار مبتکران پلیر رپ هم نصب کردم..منتها یه مشکلیه اونم اینه که تنها در صورتی میتونم فیلم رو ببینم که سی دی تو دستگاه باشه....میخام بدونم من هر وقت بخام فیلم رو نگاه کنم باید سی دی بذارم تو دستگاه؟؟؟یامن اشتباه نصبیدم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nurse1997

> بله خوندم اما من راه اصولیشو گفتم.
> برای من مشکلی نداره قبلا که برای منم اینجوری بود زنگ زدم درست کردن.


الی جون میشه بگی دقیقا چیکا کردی....اخه هرچی زنگ میزنم میگه کسی پاسخگو نیست......راستی من نرم افزار مبتکران پلیر رو هم نصب کردم..ولی فقط در صورتی میتونم فیلما رو ببینم که سی دی داخل دستگاه باشه....اخه اینجوری که نشد

----------


## kouchoulou

> من سی دی رو گذاشتم رو سیستم...نرم افزار مبتکران پلیر رپ هم نصب کردم..منتها یه مشکلیه اونم اینه که تنها در صورتی میتونم فیلم رو ببینم که سی دی تو دستگاه باشه....میخام بدونم من هر وقت بخام فیلم رو نگاه کنم باید سی دی بذارم تو دستگاه؟؟؟یامن اشتباه نصبیدم؟؟؟؟؟


برو توی درایو سی دی.فایل های با پسوند mob رو کپی کن روی کامپیوتر دیگه نیازی نیست که سی دی بزاری.

----------


## nurse1997

> *میگم احیانا با ایتک نسبتی داری ؟ اخه دوتا تون ... خخخخخ 
> چیکار دختر مردم داری آخه
> بذار آزادی بیان داشته باشه*


از اون نرم افزارهایی که گفتید فقط مبتکران پلیر نصب شد نرم افزار dotnotوفلش پلیر نصب نشد

----------


## nurse1997

> برو توی درایو سی دی.فایل های با پسوند mob رو کپی کن روی کامپیوتر دیگه نیازی نیست که سی دی بزاری.


اها اره فهمیدم...که بعد وقتی نرم افزار مبتکران رو باز کردم فایلارو از تو سیستم پیدا کنم...اوکییییییییییییییییی ممنووووووووووووووون

----------


## MahMoUoD

با نرم افزار CloneCD میتونی از هر cd یا dvd یه دیسک مجازی تو کامپیوترت درست کنی. که هر دفعه نیاز به سی دی نباشه دیگه

----------


## ebi18

> الی جون میشه بگی دقیقا چیکا کردی....اخه هرچی زنگ میزنم میگه کسی پاسخگو نیست......راستی من نرم افزار مبتکران پلیر رو هم نصب کردم..ولی فقط در صورتی میتونم فیلما رو ببینم که سی دی داخل دستگاه باشه....اخه اینجوری که نشد


من ابی هستم نه الی:d


من به یکی ازین شماره ها ز زدم گفتم برام نصب نمیشه شماره سریالو پرسیدن اوکی کردن.
حتما موقعی زنگ زدی که کسی نبوده.

----------


## nurse1997

> من ابی هستم نه الی:d
> 
> 
> من به یکی ازین شماره ها ز زدم گفتم برام نصب نمیشه شماره سریالو پرسیدن اوکی کردن.
> حتما موقعی زنگ زدی که کسی نبوده.


,عره ببخشید یک لحظه اشتباهی الی خوندم...معذرت

----------


## nurse1997

> *علکی یعنی منم بلدم*


واقعا ممنونم بابت راهنمایی که واسه نصب سی دی بهم کردین

----------


## BackStreetBoys

> سلام. سی دی مبتکران پیش دو گرفتم ....اومدم خونه توشو باز کردم فقط دو تا دی وی دی با یه شماره سریال بود...........میشه در مورد نصبش راهنمایی کنید...ایا رو ویندوزهای مختلف فرق داره؟؟؟؟؟ راستی اگه ویندوزمو عوض کنم ایا باید دوباره نصبش کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ کلا هرچی میدونید بگید...........................


	کامپیوترت خرابه

	باس کامپیترت عوض کنی

----------


## Saeed735

توش شماره مبتکرانونوشته زنگ بزن هم رمزو بهت میگن هم راهنماییت میکنن خیلی ساده

----------


## kouchoulou

> *سلام
> متاسفانه آتوران ضعیفی رو طراحی کردن
> با این روشی که بتون میگم  پیش برید  -دیگه  نیاز به سریال و ... نیست - با این کار اتوران رو دور بزنید - اینجا ایران است مهد دلیران خخخخخ 
> وارد محتویات سی دی بشید - یعنی در  مای کامپیوتر روی سی دی بازرگان راست کلیک بکنید و گزینه open  را بزنید 
> یک پوشه به نام Player میبینی
> یه چند تا فایل  توش هستن ترجیحا همه  اونا رو نصب کن 
> یه سری برنامه های دیگه هم هستن که مکمل ویندوز حساب میشن - نصبشون بکنی بهتره - ولی بدون اینا هم فک نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد 
> علی کل حال پیشنهاد میکنم  نصبک نید و نصب این برنامه ها بدین شکله  
>  وارد سی دی شو
> ...


همه ی این کارا رو کردم،پلیر رو که اجرا میکنم سریال میخواد،لطفا راهنمایی بفرما.ممنون.

----------


## Yek.Doost

*جدی ؟
یعنی بدون اینکه وارد اتوران بشی باز پلیر ازت سریال میخاد ؟*

----------


## stephanie

موقعی که فایل فیلم داره پخش میشه ، میشه از تو پوشه Temp ویندوز فایل رو پبدا کرد و یه جا ی دیگه کپی کرد. و بعد هم مثل یه فایل معمولی هر وقت که خواستین پلی کنین فایلو. فایل های تصویری معمولی هستن که هم تو کامپیوتر تبلت موبایل و ... هم اجرا میشن.

----------


## SNIPER

> موقعی که فایل فیلم داره پخش میشه ، میشه از تو پوشه temp ویندوز فایل رو پبدا کرد و یه جا ی دیگه کپی کرد. و بعد هم مثل یه فایل معمولی هر وقت که خواستین پلی کنین فایلو. فایل های تصویری معمولی هستن که هم تو کامپیوتر تبلت موبایل و ... هم اجرا میشن.


آره ایول منم همینکارو کردم
:d

----------


## kouchoulou

> *جدی ؟
> یعنی بدون اینکه وارد اتوران بشی باز پلیر ازت سریال میخاد ؟*


بله همینطوره.

ببخش دیر ج دادم،آخه نمیدونستم اینجایی،لا اقل نقل قول میکردی برادر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Yek.Doost

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط stephanie


موقعی که فایل فیلم داره پخش میشه ، میشه از تو پوشه Temp ویندوز فایل رو پبدا کرد و یه جا ی دیگه کپی کرد. و بعد هم مثل یه فایل معمولی هر وقت که خواستین پلی کنین فایلو. فایل های تصویری معمولی هستن که هم تو کامپیوتر تبلت موبایل و ... هم اجرا میشن.


Eeeee

راس میگی
پاک فراموش کردم
مرسی عزیزم






 نوشته اصلی توسط HiccUp


بله همینطوره.

ببخش دیر ج دادم،آخه نمیدونستم اینجایی،لا اقل نقل قول میکردی برادر



ساحلی بودم
جات خالی
خیلی خوش گذشت
این دوستمون نکته خوبی رو یاد آوری کردن - ولی خب باید اول بتونی پلیرش رو اجراش کنی
رمز مگه نداری ؟
-----------






 نوشته اصلی توسط SNIPER


آره ایول منم همینکارو کردم
:d


پس تو که توی تبلت ریخته بودی همین کاره کرده بودی ؟*

----------


## kouchoulou

> *ساحلی بودم**جات خالی
> خیلی خوش گذشت
> این دوستمون نکته خوبی رو یاد آوری کردن - ولی خب باید اول بتونی پلیرش رو اجراش کنی
> رمز مگه نداری ؟
> -----------*



اِ...خوش به حالت،
منم چهارشنبه شب اونجا بودم،
هنوز هواش خنکه یا گرم شده؟

از شماره سریال هام استفاده کردم.رمز ندارم...

----------


## Yek.Doost

*هواش منچستریه
مامانم میگه با دوست دخترت قرار داشتی ؟ خخخخ
بش گفتم اخه مگه روزها رو ازمون گرفتن که ساعت 12 شب باش بیام بیرون
ثانیا دوست دخترم کجا بود
استغفر الله

0000000
تو خصوصی سریالم رو میفرستم - بزن به سلامتی بازرگان*

----------


## kouchoulou

> *هواش منچستریه
> مامانم میگه با دوست دخترت قرار داشتی ؟ خخخخ
> بش گفتم اخه مگه روزها رو ازمون گرفتن که ساعت 12 شب باش بیام بیرون
> ثانیا دوست دخترم کجا بود
> استغفر الله
> 
> 0000000
> تو خصوصی سریالم رو میفرستم - بزن به سلامتی بازرگان*


هوای منچستری؛بدون کارون پر آب و آبی رنگ ده سال پیش...

خخخخخ...خوب گفتی،

اصن مگه داریم که دوس دختر داشته باشه؟؟

منتظرم :Yahoo (106):

----------


## SNIPER

> *
> 
> Eeeee
> 
> راس میگی
> پاک فراموش کردم
> مرسی عزیزم
> 
> 
> ...


آره منم همین کارو کردم بعد ریختم توش  :Yahoo (20): 
خداییش حال میده تو تخت خواب الکتروشیمی بخونی :yahoo (94):

----------

